# €200 Property tax Ireland



## biltmore

Does anyone know if I am liable for the new property tax -  I live in a rented Local authority house but own an apartment in spain.  Officially I only own one property and there is no income from the property in spain.
Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Galwayboy

It only applies to Irish property so your not liable for any tax


----------



## duchalla

who do I make the cheque out to? should I get notification in the post or what?


----------



## NHG

You need to contact your local council (where your investment property is) and they will send you out the forms to register or www.nppr.ie


----------



## callybags

> who do I make the cheque out to? should I get notification in the post or what?


 
You won't get a notification. The onus is on you to pay.

The easiest way is through www.nppr.ie


----------



## MaryBe

duchalla said:


> who do I make the cheque out to? should I get notification in the post or what?


 
If you go to www.nppr.ie you can register your properties pay on-line for all.  You will not get notification in the post.  It's up to you to disclose your properties.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Teletext is quoting one month left to pay but the site says the following;

*What's a "late payment fee"?                 *

                 The Act provides that, if a charge is not paid within a month after the last date for payment, a late payment fee will apply for every month or part of month that the €200 charge remains unpaid. For 2009, this means that the late payment fee will apply to all payments made after 31 October 2009. The late payment fee amounts to €20 per month or part of a month. The late payment fee will continue to roll up as long as the charge remains unpaid and the amount involved can be substantial.


----------



## duchalla

callybags said:


> You won't get a notification. The onus is on you to pay.
> 
> The easiest way is through www.nppr.ie


 

Cheers Guys,

www.nppr.ie website is very user friendly. done and dusted in 5 mins.


----------



## Dominic11

'Properties in the Rental Accomodation Scheme are exempt' - 
Does it mean that if i have investment property and rent it with city council through Rental Accomodation scheme, i am exempt of property tax?


----------



## Maggs065

I'm getting married in a few weeks and will be moving out of my house sometime in October. When do I need to pay this tax?


----------



## Mers1

Am I correct then that this tax applies to those people who own a property and do not live in it - regardless of whether they own a second property or not?  

Have tried my local authority but to even get the phone answered was an issue let alone thinking that the new legislation had been communicated to them .


----------



## callybags

> Am I correct then that this tax applies to those people who own a property and do not live in it - regardless of whether they own a second property or not?


 
Yes.

The way they have it worked is that every property in the country is assumed to attract the tax.

Then they apply exemptions- the main one being if it is your PPR


----------



## greentree

Just read this thread about the 200 euro property tax.

We own a second property and rent it out but we havn't been told anything about this tax.

Is this just incuded in your income tax return at the end of the year?

It seems to me that its a bit unfair to introduce a tax in the middle of the year, not inform you and then fine you for not paying it on time??


----------



## krinpit

I'd say most investors haven't even heard about this yet. I just saw it by chance on the RTE business website last week


----------



## marshmallow

Hi Greentree, this was announced in the last budget and its been mentioned many times in the media since.


----------



## WaterSprite

If you go to nppr.ie you will get all the necessary information.  I agree that the publicisation of the actual implementation of this tax could have been better (it was widely reported after the October budget), it was fairly widely reported in the papers and on websites.  You have to pay this before the end of September and it is separate from your usual income tax return.

p.s. if you google "200 second home" on google.ie you will see how much publicity this has gotten.


----------



## greentree

marshmallow said:


> Hi Greentree, this was announced in the last budget and its been mentioned many times in the media since.



Yes, and it should be listed on your P11 form at the end of the year when you file your taxes, not collected in a system outside of this.

I dont think the Government should rely on the media to inform people of their tax liabilities.


----------



## marshmallow

greentree said:


> Yes, and it should be listed on your P11 form at the end of the year when you file your taxes, not collected in a system outside of this.
> 
> I dont think the Government should rely on the media to inform people of their tax liabilities.


 
Agreed and think its not on the form because it is a local authority tax.


----------



## ohtwo

A friend of mine was shocked when I informed them of this tax a few days ago and how it had to be paid by the end of the month. She hadnt heard a thing about it on the news or in any media.

It got me thinking that what if people arent actually aware of this? considering no notification is being sent, if someone genuinely doesnt know about it and doesnt pay as a result, should they really be held liable?

Shouldnt the onus be on local authorities to send out notification? After all they have all the information they need from PRTB


----------



## Guest116

Probably a case of "ignorance is not a defence".


----------



## ohtwo

i'm sure thats what it will come down to, however there is a difference between choosing to be ignorant and genuinely not hearing about this tax and when it has to be paid.

I guess not everyone happened to be watching TV when that announcement was made, or read a specific article in the paper about it, but I'm sure there will be people who just wont know about it. 

A simple notification would sort that out


----------



## badbrian

I was wondering whether I was liable for this. I have an apartment which we outgrew. We rent it out and we are renting ourselves. 

Notwithstanding it was never meant to be an investment property I still figured I would have to pay the levy. I read through the publication and couldn't see any reason why I wouldn't pay. I then rang them and they clarified I would have to pay as it was my non principal private residence.

Then yesterday I saw a billboard. "Do you own a second property?" and then referred to the NPPR website. But if this was the main criteria I would be exempt. I think I'll ring them again but does anybody else have a clearer insight into this?


----------



## krinpit

Advertising and legislation are way different I'm afraid.

I'm in the exact same situation as yourself btw.


----------



## WaterSprite

badbrian said:


> I
> 
> Then yesterday I saw a billboard. "Do you own a second property?" and then referred to the NPPR website. But if this was the main criteria I would be exempt. I think I'll ring them again but does anybody else have a clearer insight into this?



The billboard is misleading, for sure.  If you own a property in Ireland and don't live in it, then you are liable for the fee. They do appear to have made a bit of a muck-up of things.


----------



## Howitzer

ohtwo said:


> I guess not everyone happened to be watching TV when that announcement was made, or read a specific article in the paper about it, but I'm sure there will be people who just wont know about it.
> 
> A simple notification would sort that out


The idea that you should be notified about a self assesed tax is nonsense. That's the whole point of self assesment.

There are loads of other taxes that are similarly applied. When you sell your property and make a profit (?) are you going to wait for a knock on the door before you pay your Capital Gains Tax? 

Property Investment is a business and it is your responsibility to familiarise yourself with your rights and obligations. The onus is on you to pay your taxes, or hire an accountant to pay them for you if you are incapable of doing so yourself.


----------



## greentree

Howitzer said:


> There are loads of other taxes that are similarly applied. When you sell your property and make a profit (?) are you going to wait for a knock on the door before you pay your Capital Gains Tax?



No, you calculate it in the appropriate section on your P11 form at the end of the year when doing your tax return.


----------



## Howitzer

greentree said:


> No, you calculate it in the appropriate section on your P11 form at the end of the year when doing your tax return.


And everyone is aware that they need to fill in a P11?

What about your TV license, your road tax, standing charges on bin collection in some counties?


----------



## greentree

Howitzer said:


> And everyone is aware that they need to fill in a P11?
> 
> What about your TV license, your road tax, standing charges on bin collection in some counties?



1) TV License - You are notified if you dont pay it.
2) Road Tax - You get a notification about this before your tax is due
3) Bin Collection - Your bins are not collected if you do not pay.

Can you not agree that it is unfair to bring in a tax in, in the middle of the year, make the deadline before the end of the year and then fine people who dont pay it? It is very possible that a lot of people missed the news piece on this or didn't read all the budget.


----------



## Howitzer

greentree said:


> 1) TV License - You are notified if you dont pay it.
> 2) Road Tax - You get a notification about this before your tax is due
> 
> ....
> 
> Can you not agree that it is unfair to bring in a tax in, in the middle of the year, make the deadline before the end of the year and then fine people who dont pay it? It is very possible that a lot of people missed the news piece on this or didn't read all the budget.


If you were an immigrant who'd just moved here you could quite easily fall foul of these taxes through lack of knowledge. How many untaxed cars have you seen with non-Irish behind the wheel? The TV license guys run an add where all the residents of a flat claim to be non-Irish. 

Of course it's unfair, there's no argument there, but you have a personal responsibility. As do the non-Irish I mentioned in the scenarios above.


----------



## ohtwo

i think todays story backs up my point:

http://www.independent.ie/breaking-news/national-news/only-one-in-ten-pay-property-tax-1890355.html

the awareness just isnt there. I have since come across others who didnt know about this tax. some were aware of mentions of it in one of the budgets over the last 12 months, but were not aware it had been implmented or there was a deadline.

the taxes another poster mentions above are all common, well known taxes and as was pointed out, people are notified of them or there is an entry for them in a P11 for those who are self-assessed.

This is just something that was mentioned on a couple of news reports and apparently is on a billboard or two somewhere.

Not good enough in my opinion.


----------



## gaius

WaterSprite said:


> The billboard is misleading, for sure. If you own a property in Ireland and don't live in it, then you are liable for the fee. They do appear to have made a bit of a muck-up of things.


 Is that really the case?
My situation:
GF has apartment in Cork but works in Dublin where we live in rented accomodation. Is she liable?


----------



## krinpit

gaius said:


> Is that really the case?
> My situation:
> GF has apartment in Cork but works in Dublin where we live in rented accomodation. Is she liable?


 
Yes, I'm afraid so


----------



## AlastairSC

I paid upwards of €20,000 in Stamp Duty two years ago when we bought another house to do it up. Still have it, thanks to the recession

I reckon that's enough NPPR tax to last 100 years!!

Any concession by the state that I've paid already ?


----------



## smiley

AlastairSC said:


> Any concession by the state that I've paid already ?



No.

If you can afford to buy another house you can afford to pay the tax.

Its rotten i know but none of us like paying taxes.


----------



## Black Sheep

*Duchalla*
Your question was "who do I make the cheque out to"

Answer:- LGCSB NPPR

And post to:-

NPPR
PO Box 11654
Dublin 8

Perhaps the OP like me does not wish to pay on line


----------



## gaius

krinpit said:


> Yes, I'm afraid so


Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Homer

My sister and I jointly inherited an apartment when a relative died.  We don't currently have a tenant, but my nephew is staying there to keep an eye on things until we sell it.

I went online yesterday and paid the €200 tax.  I expected to have to provide my sister's details as well, but all I was asked for was my own tax details and details of the apartment.

I presume that as the tax has been paid, there is no further liability, but does anyone know if my sister has an obligation to register with NPPR?  

Regards
Homer


----------



## Maximus152

I tried to fill out form on line, when your asked to choose country of residence in address there i nothing for Ireland???? Like am I missing some thing here....


Maximus152


----------



## Maximus152

Its Okay its working now.....!!!!!!!


----------



## Cayne

In fairness the nppr.ie site is a sleak little site.


----------



## Hans

I thought this had to be paid by the end of September but listening to an add on the Radio I now believe that this hasn't to be paid until end of October.  Can anyone confirm this.


----------



## callybags

The due date is 30th September but you have a months grace.

However, if you do not pay by 31st October the penalties of €20 per month start from 30the September.


----------



## Hans

Thanks for that, will drag another month out of it so and then pay with my visa 'let the last day be the sorest'


----------



## Maximus152

In fairness I could give the nppr.ie site a miss if given a choice! Alas that was not the case.


----------



## grawns

I really thought I didn't owe this but am now confused. I own a property in West Clare ( not rented, used a holiday home primarily by my parents) which I would consider my principal private residence for tax purposes but I live and reside in my parents house in Dublin. Do I still have to pay this tax? Bonkers!

So if somebeody who is in serious financial difficulty and has to move out their house, rent it out and then rent an additional cheaper property to live in... They have to pay this tax???

BTW. I will be selling the house to my parents within a few months and the mortgage will be paid off. It's their tax then


----------



## Maximus152

No its your home, just because you spend time during week in parents is your business, many ppl do the same. End of.


----------



## guy incognit

Cayne said:


> In fairness the nppr.ie site is a sleak little site.


 
very slow today


----------



## thomas1234

what if you jointly own the property with a non resident? 

i'm irish resident, but jointly own an investment property with my non-resident sibling. should i pay all, or just half? is that possible?


----------



## murphaph

your sibling owes half and you owe half. AFAIK it's impossible to pay half on the website anyway but surely the easiest solution is for you to pay it all and let your sibling reimburse you?


----------



## Trinacheile

The P11 form has been mentioned a few times in this thread.
Can someone please explain what a P11 is and when it should be filled out in relation to this tax? Is it for landlords or ordinary homeowners? 
I can't find it on the Revenue site. Thanks


----------



## Steve8472

My Girlfriend's mother and father co-own their main home and co-own their holiday home in Wicklow. Does the tax apply and in what way?


----------



## murphaph

They have to pay 200 quid on their holiday home.


----------

